# ZR Team 7.0 - Sinnvolle Tuningmaßnahmen



## Trollgutten (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,
dank des heutigen Tagesangebots werde ich bald zu den Anhängern der Radon-Fraktion gehören.
Habe mir heute das ZR Team 7.0 bestellt und hoffe mal, das das mit dem Versand zum Kooperationspartner schnell vonstatten geht. (Will am liebsten schon nächstes Wochenende die Heide unsicher machen ;-) )

In einem imho gutem Beratungsgespräch, wurde mir noch als Tipp mitgegeben, dass man als 1. Tuningmaßnahme die Mäntel der Reifen austauschen sollte, da an keiner anderen Stelle man mit weniger Geld soviel Gewicht einsparen kann.

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem 2012er Modell, oder noch ein paar Tipps, was man an sinnvollen Maßnahmen trefen kann?

Gruß und Dank vorab.


----------



## malteh (24. Juni 2012)

Ob du die Mäntel tauscht oder nicht kommt darauf an, was du mit dem Rad so vorhast? Wieso willst du denn auf Teufel komm raus Gewicht reduzieren? Das hat auch immer eine Schattenseite (z.b. Stabilität, Traktion). Da du das Team gekauft hast, gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass es dir nicht so wichtig ist als erster oben auf dem Berg zu stehen, von daher...

Lass das Rad so wie es ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## catchmyshadow (24. Juni 2012)

Kann mich nur anschließen.
Das Team 7.0 ist für seinen vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich bereits sehr gut ausgerüstet.

Wenn die verbauten Reifen runter sind, kannst du ja zu leichteren Faltreifen wechseln.


----------



## friesenspiess (24. Juni 2012)

Ich würde die verbauten Reifen ebenfalls zunächst weiterfahren. Sollte dann irgendwann mal ein Reifentausch anstehen, macht die Gewichtsersparnis an den Reifen natürlich mehr Sinn als an jeder anderen Stelle, - die Laufräder sind die rotierende Masse und dort profitierst du von dem geringeren Gewicht logischerweise am stärksten.


----------



## malteh (24. Juni 2012)

friesenspiess schrieb:


> Ich würde die verbauten Reifen ebenfalls zunächst weiterfahren. Sollte dann irgendwann mal ein Reifentausch anstehen, macht die Gewichtsersparnis an den Reifen natürlich mehr Sinn als an jeder anderen Stelle, - die Laufräder sind die rotierende Masse und dort profitierst du von dem geringeren Gewicht logischerweise am stärksten.




Die Laufräder sind aber auch verantwortlich dafür, dass du nicht vor den nächsten Baum rutscht. Geringeres Gewicht beideutet hier MEISTENS auch geringerer Grip (Nässe/Wurzeln). Leichter ist nicht immer besser.


----------



## malteh (24. Juni 2012)

Ach so, zwei sinnvolle Tuningmaßnahmen fällen mir noch ein: Vernünftige Schraubgriffe + neue Pedale. Das, was da standardmäßig verbaut ist, ist ziemlich mies .


----------



## stiletto (25. Juni 2012)

Hi,

also Pedale sind bei mir noch nicht mal ausgepackt, Griff rechts war schon nach 20 Km aufgerissen, ist aber noch montiert, da die Sattelklemmung kein korrektes Gewinde hat, wurde eine andere verbaut.
Die NN Reifen habe ich gleich gegen MK Protection 2,4 vorne und Maxis larsen TT maxxpro 60a in 2,35 hinten getauscht.     Ja, ist wohl etwas zu viel für ein ZR Team und macht es wohl auch nicht leichter, aber ist recht ich sag mal "Sorglos" und die Kombi hat richtig Grip vorne und hinten bin ich auch zufrieden.  Eine Nummer schmäler wäre wohl angebrachter. Hatte die Reifen aber noch über 
 Ich mach mir gerade über einen LRS Gedanken!

Grüße,
stiletto


----------



## Aalex (25. Juni 2012)

Continental Race King SS in 2.2" tut es in 90% der Fälle immer und ist der ideale allround reifen


----------



## Trollgutten (26. Juni 2012)

Nicht das ich falsch verstanden wurde...ich hatte nicht vor, sofort loszulegen mit dem Wechseln der Teile...die kommen erst, wenn sowieso ausgetauscht werden müsste...
Ich kauf mir doch nicht ein fast 1k Rad, nur um erstmal Lustig Teile zu Tauschen...
Auf dem Zettel habe ich jetzt Pedalen und Griffe...nebst der langen anderen Liste von Teilen, die noch gar nicht dran sind ;-)

Gruß und Dank für die Anregungen


----------



## malteh (26. Juni 2012)

Die Pedale und Griffe kannst du besten Gewissens direkt tauschen .


----------



## Aalex (27. Juni 2012)

vergess das und tausch die reifen

die machen dich wirklich schneller. griffe und pedale nicht. pedale würde ich aber auch tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smk-de (27. Juni 2012)

Leider verbaut Radon bei der aktuellen Serie die Nobby Nic in der billigen "P"-Variante. Sind wirklich sauschwer. Den Umstieg auf Faltreifen wirst Du merken. Ich würde mischen und zB vorne Nobby Nic und hinten Racing Ralph (beide als EVO).


----------



## Kruemelmonster (28. Juni 2012)

malteh schrieb:


> Die Laufräder sind aber auch verantwortlich dafür, dass du nicht vor den nächsten Baum rutscht. Geringeres Gewicht beideutet hier MEISTENS auch geringerer Grip (Nässe/Wurzeln). Leichter ist nicht immer besser.



Kann man so nicht sagen, wenn man die Erstausstattung von Reifen als Maßstab nimmt. Da ist meistens ein populäres Profil in der jeweils billigsten Variante montiert, also Drahtreifen mit 700+ Gramm und Chinamischung. Das kann man eigentlich fast nur verbessern, wenn man sich gute Faltreifen kauft. Da kann man mit etwa 60-65 EUR auch mal ein halbes Kilogramm verlieren, je nachdem, was da verbaut war. Für das Geld erreicht man nirgendwo sonst soviel.


----------



## Trollgutten (28. Juni 2012)

Schön viele Meinungen und größtensteils auch noch gleich 
Die Reifen werden dann wohl in naher Zukunft getauscht werden,
was aber quasi sofort ansteht sind Griffe und Pedale,
Bei Pedalen hatte ich an Shimano MX30 DX http://www.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/pedals/mountain/product.-code-PD-MX30.-type-.pd_mountain.html 
gedacht. Werde beim Fahrradfahren im Normalfahren meine Trekkingschuhe tragen, sollte ja dann passen, oder doch noch nen Tipp, der Preis/Leistungsmäßig besser wäre? Mir gehts primär um den Halt mit Trekking/ Strassenschuhen.

gruß


----------



## chewbakacrap (28. Juni 2012)

Ich wÃ¼rde die Reifen erstmal runterfahren, denn 590g pro Reifen ist jetzt auch net so viel. Klar gehts leichter aber dafÃ¼r direkt mal 60â¬ auszugeben ist nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Aalex (29. Juni 2012)

es geht nicht um das Gewicht, sondern um den Rollwiderstand

ALLE, denen ich bis jetzt den RK 2.2 SS empfohlen habe, waren begeistert.

der Nobby Nic ist für die meisten halt nicht optimal. den griß braucht kaum jemand. und der rollt halt wie ein platter traktorreifen


----------



## sinux (29. Juni 2012)

Tausch den Rahmen, der ist auch sauschwer 

...und bei den Reifen lohnt es sich wirklich (das ist jetzt ernst) - das H&S Draht verbaut versteh' ich nicht. Die Laufräder sind aber auch sackschwer.

Aber unter'm Strich kriegst Du ein sehr gut & robust ausgestattetes Rad. Bei der 1000K Klasse ist halt immer noch massig "Tuning Luft" nach oben.

Ich würd' das Rad erstmal fahren und damit Spaß haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (30. Juni 2012)

laufräder und reifen sind aber bei jedem versenderrad um die 1000 euro suboptimal. 
Das sind immer maschinell gespeichte Bombproof Laufradsätze, weil die einfach alles halten müssen, auch den 130Kilo Stahlgerüstbauer Karl-Heinz aus Bottrop, der Fahrtechnik-Legastheniker ist und überall drüberholzt.

und die Drahtreifen sind dran, weil der Hersteller hier sehr viel Kohle sparen kann was nicht "direkt" auffällt, weil die meisten Kunden den Unterschied zwischen Draht und Falt gar nicht kennen.

Einen anständigen Laufradsatz findet man ja nicht einmal an einem 3000 Rad. 

faltreifen kosten halt unverhältnismäßig viel mehr.

aber ist ja auch nicht schlimm, so kann man mit wenig aufwand 300-500 Gramm auf einen Schlag sparen. Für soviel Gewichtsersparnis für so wenig kohle an meinem Rad würde ich ein Fass aufmachen


----------



## Trollgutten (6. Juli 2012)

So, nachdem ich nun gestern mein Bike beim Servicepartner abholen konnte und die ersten 20km runter habe...Fährt sich das Bike
bereits gut (Mir fehlen allerdings auch die Vergleiche zu anderen höherwertigen Bikes). 
Die Griffe sind dank Handschuhe kein Problem...was nur gar nicht geht sind die Pedalen...
Hatte mir überlegt die Wellgo Mg1 zu ordern...allerdings fahre ich keine Trails...und demnach auch keine Schienbeinschoner...wenn ich dann aber doch mal abrutschen sollte von den Pedalen...aua...
Hätte jemand eine gute Alternative mit Grip und ohne gleich nen Schienbeinhobel zu sein? Preis ~40


----------



## Aalex (6. Juli 2012)

klickpedale


----------



## rob1111 (6. Juli 2012)

Wenn du keine trails fährst rutscht du doch auch nicht von den pedalen...
Wenn du natürlich schon schuhe für klickies hast dann klickpedale


----------



## Trollgutten (6. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte evtl. erwähnen sollen, das Klickpedalen nicht in Frage kommen. 

Vielleicht gehe ich ja von der falschen Interpretation des Wortes Trail aus...
Ich fahre viel im Wald (Hier gibt es so schön viele Trampel/ Wildwechselpfade, überwiegend ebenerdig  zwar, aber die machen trotzdem Spaß  ) und da bin ich gestern bereits das eine, oder andere Mal gut auf der Pedale (einfache Bärentatze) gerutscht...

Bieten den Plastikpins wenigstens mehr Grip als einfache Bärentatzen? Das die nicht an Metallpins rankommen erscheint mir einleuchtend...


----------



## rob1111 (6. Juli 2012)

Ich habe auf meinem slide die alten shimano dx pedale (wurden jetzt von den saint abgelöst) mit den langen pins montiert.
abgerutscht bin ich bis jetzt noch nie. Fahre hauptsächlich s2 und s3 trails.
Allerdings hab ich mir das pedal einmal bei einem notabstieg ins schienbein gestanzt  hatte aber nichts mit mangelnder haftung auf dem pedal zu tun.


----------



## sinux (6. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre NC-17 Sudpin III, NC-17 Magnesium S-Pro  und Shimano DX.
Grip ist absteingend (wie auch der Preis).

DAs DX ist durchaus brauchbar & preiswert.

Ich habe nur wenn's richtig böse im Gelände wird, Protektoren an.

Auf den Racern (MTB & RR) sind natürlich Klicks....


----------



## alexanderZ (20. Juli 2012)

sinnvolle erstmaÃnahmen:

vorbau umdrehen und runterspacern
anderer sattel, das radon-ding ist der letzte rotz
andere mÃ¤ntel aufziehen
klickpedale

kostet nochmal ca 150â¬ inkl vernÃ¼nftigem sattel, macht aber nen riesigen unterschied


----------



## trialelmi (23. Juli 2012)

Noch dünnere Mäntel würde ich nicht drauf machen. Bei mir ist schon ein Platter gekommen nur durchs duchfahren von Brombeeren. 
Ich habe bisher nur die Pedale gewechselt und gute alte Doppelkäfige reingemacht. Damit habe ich als Trialer die beste Kontrolle.


----------



## hasman (16. Oktober 2013)

alexanderZ schrieb:


> sinnvolle erstmaßnahmen:
> 
> vorbau umdrehen und runterspacern
> ...



Hallo,
ich weiß das ich alte Thread ausgrabe wenn das jemand stört dann sorry.
Ich habe kleine Problem wenn im Gelände steil wird steigt mein Vorderrad sehr schnell hoch und wegen das habe ich frage 
hilft mir wenn ich Vorbau umdrehe oder muss ich andere Vorbau kaufen dann welche ich denke Kurzere und mit flachen Winkel oder?
Danke Svato


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stiletto (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Svato,
ich habe keine Probs mit alten Threads.
Erstmal wie alexanderZ schrieb: Vorbau umdrehen und die Spacer über dem Vorbau montieren und erstmal testen! Gewichtsverteilung (bergauf nach vorne) ist klaro.

Viele Grüße, stiletto


----------



## hasman (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Stiletto,
Gewichtsverteilung ist klar ich habe schon alles mögliche ausprobiert 
dann am morgen ich versuche erste mal Vorbau umdrehen
Danke Svato


----------



## stiletto (16. Oktober 2013)

Hi Svato,
Spacer nach oben nicht vergessen!
Siehe Gallerie: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1357767

Grüße, stiletto


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Oktober 2013)

Mein Vorschlag:

Step by Step.

1. Spacer umsetzen --> testen
Wenn kein Erfolg:
2. Spacer zurück, Vorbau umdrehen --> testen
Wenn kein Erfolg:
3. jetzt den Spacer nach oben --> testen
Wenn jetzt ok, evtl. den Gabelschaft kürzen, und den Spacer weglassen.

Wenn nach Schritt 3 immer noch kein Erfolg: anderen Vorbau kaufen, und/oder den Sattel weiter nach vorne ausrichten, und/oder eine andere Sattelstütze ohne Offset montieren.


----------



## hasman (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Radon-Bikes,
dein Vorschlag ist das was ich will auch machen. 
Spacer habe ich  jetzt gerade umgesetzt aber ich bin krank dann kann ich das nicht auf meine Teststrecke ausprobieren. Ich melde mich dann nach probe fahrt wieder.
Danke Svato


----------



## hasman (19. Oktober 2013)

Was für Überraschung eine nicht mal 2 cm hohe Spacer verstellen und Sattel auf maximum nach vorne  schieben und 
Problem ist weg aber trotzdem werde ich noch nachdenken über eine andere kurzer Vorbau oder mit andere Winkel. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich an meinem ZR Team 7.0 (2011) in 20" in den letzten 21 Monaten nach und nach einiges verändert habe, möchte ich jetzt nachträglich auch noch meinen Senf dazutun.

Gekauft habe ich es im August 2011 zum Wiedereinstieg in den MTB-Sport.

Da ich das Bike inzwischen auch auf Trails einsetze, bewusst einfach auch dann, wenn ich - back to the roots - keinen Bock auf's Fully habe, habe ich statt des 660er Alu-Lenkers einen 680er Carbon-Lenker als Abfallprodukt vom Fully montiert. Gibt einen Tick mehr Kontrolle und erleichtert das Bike.

Den schweren 110er Vorbau (Race Face Ride) habe ich gegen einen leichten 90er von Ritchey (ebenfalls vom Fully) getauscht: direkter, leichter, aber auch leichter steigend am Berg. 

Da ich auf dem Bike zu sehr von vorne getreten habe, habe ich mir eine gebrauchte Thomson-Elite-Sattelstütze mit 7 Grad Setback (vorher eine gerade Race Face Ride) und einen neuen Ergon-Sattel gekauft (der Velo-Sattel war nicht mein Ding), den ich aber noch immer ganz nach hinten schieben musste, um jetzt endlich mit dem Knie genau über den Pedalen zu sein. 

Die serienmäßige Nobby-Nic-Bereifung in Performance-Ausstattung habe ich schnell gegen Contis MountainKing vorne und XKing hinten in Race-Ausführung getauscht. Die Gewichtsersparnis ist enorm! Und die Reifen sind top! 

Auch die Schläuche wurden durch leichtere ersetzt: -100 g pro Stück! Einen Platten hatte ich dennoch schon lange nicht mehr. 

Last but not least habe ich den Schnellspanner am Hinterrad gegen eine Thru Bolt, die bei mir noch rumlag, getauscht zugunsten von mehr Stabilität.

Geplant ist diesen Winter noch, das Hinterrad gegen das leichtere Serienhinterrad von meinem Fully zu tauschen. Auch die Formula-RX-Bremse schmeiße ich bei Gelegenheit zugunsten von Magura MT 4 oder Shimano XT oder so noch raus. Die Formula nervt mich einfach nur und bremst nicht gut.

Unterm Strich habe ich zzt. schon rund 1 kg eingespart bei verbesserter Trailtauglichkeit. Mit dem anderen Laufrad hinten müsste ich endlich unter 12 kg landen. Aber auch wenn der Rahmen bockschwer ist, ist das Team für mich ein klasse Bike, sehr bequem mit einem Superhandling auf dem Trail. Ich liebe es.


----------



## stiletto (28. Oktober 2013)

@ hasman,

muß mich nochmal einklinken, 
überdenke bitte nochmal deine sattelverschieberei, denn..... du hast nur 2 kniegelenke! 

grüße, stiletto


----------



## hasman (9. November 2013)

2Stiletto,
das ist kein Problem ich habe das überprüft und nach verschiedene anleitungen kontroliert ob ist in ordnung. Ich hatte Sattel  zirka 1-1,5 cm nach vorne geschoben keine ahnung warum ich hatte vorher so weit hinten gehabt.

Ciao Svato


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

